# Multi post sorry



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Multi post sorry


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

I was thinking the same and then I discovered there is a TiVo forum over at the Virgin Media Help & Support site. It is a hidden forum though and I'm waiting to get access to it at the moment........


----------

